# Leicester reptile centre



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just visited this shop, it only opened yesterday. The set up is top quality and all the animals were in top condition. This place is well worth a visit if you are in the area. It is just off anstey lane. Nice to see another specialist reptile shop in the area.


----------

